

Iowa: Was the fix in? (a statistical analysis of the results) - eloisius
http://www.statisticsblog.com/2012/01/iowa-was-the-fix-in-a-statistical-analysis-of-the-results/

======
mooism2
The possibility that earlier-to-report areas are not representative of Iowa as
a whole should be examined properly, rather than mentioned and then discarded
in favour of generating a pretty graph.

